# Ants!!!



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

For the small ants we have good luck using liquid ant bait, or the gel ant bait in syringes. The liquid ant bait comes in stations that you place close to the ant activity. Use multiple stations. The gels are in syringes that you inject into cracks and crevices, pipe openings, etc. You can even make your own stations by placing gel onto wax paper squares. Easier to remove when finished. IMPORTANT: don't spray anything while baiting-you will be working against your baiting program. Most of the sprays are repellent-they will keep the ants away from the bait. Also, the baits work slow; otherwise the ants would die too fast and not get the bait back to the colony. If you see them eating the bait, just back off and let them eat. Hope this helps.


----------



## Onehipcat (Jul 21, 2010)

If this are the itty bitty black ants, then I have the same problem. 
The thing is, I use 2 ways of doing things, putting the "Kill the colony" "traps" out. Then I spray Ortho Home Defense Max in every nook and cranny I can find. The problem with me, is I love in an old trailer, and have many nooks and crannies to spray. Spray the Ortho on the inside and outside of the whole house, and a little more around the areas of concentration. Spray under the sink, these ants congregate where there is the most moisture/ water. hence Bathroom, Kitchen, and the various other places, have sugar sources probably whether you know it or not. 
At the local grocery store there is a pump of the Ortho Home Defense Max, for about $10.95, the bigger at home depot or lowes, about $13.95. 
Just know, you will still see some stragglers, I am at the point I spray again, but usually, those are just dying ants. And spray year round, once a month. It works for me, and I only have ants show up if I get messy with the dishes or I forget to spray for the month on time.


----------



## teg916 (May 13, 2010)

I have had good luck with Terro ant traps. The only thing that sucks is you have to watch them eat the stuff for a week before it kills them.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not in a good mood with ants right now either. I had used my truck, a GMC crew cab, on Monday evening when I went to dinner with my Mom. I put some notepads in the back seat from the passenger front seat. Tuesday I needed on of the notepads and opened the drivers side back door to get it. When I picked the notepad up, there were ka-jillions of ants in the seat, I counted them. AND on top of that, there was a pile of ant eggs, about two tablespoons. Of course once I disturbed them they went everywhere. I went to the shop and got my "fogger" and fogged my truck really good, put the windows up in this 98º heat, shut the doors and let it sit for a couple of hours. All dead ants. Then to the car wash where I let them clean them out and freshen up the inside. Later I found an ant nest under the rubber bed mat in the back of the truck--my bad for not keeping it clean as it should have been.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Thurman, you lucked out. Imagine you had a ka-jillion house centipedes in the back of your truck?!?!?!?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

My luck ran out yesterday. I went to pick up my g'son's at daycare and when they went to get into the back seat of the truck the older one (5 yr.) hollered "ANTS". This was on the passenger side. Ka-jillions of ants again, eggs in the seam of the seat again. NO food stuffs or anything for them to feed on. They were under the seat, on the seat, around everything in the back. I threw the kids booster seats, which I had not put in yet, into the rear of the truck, put the kids in the front seat and went immediately to a curb store where I knew they had a pay vacuum. Davis, the 5 yr. old had a ball "sucking up" ants, while Brooks (4 yr.) just stood his distance. We got all we could see and suck up, I bought some spray bug killer and sprayed all under the seat good. Damn the law this time, put the kids into the front seat all buckled up and proceeded home. After getting home there were still ants crawling all over the back seat area. Fogged the truck again, don't like to because of the lingering smell. Wondering if there's a nest in the truck frame now. Maybe this heat wave has caused them to go crazy also. David


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I believe ants hate lemon smell, maybe spray some pledge in the locations they seem to go.

This does not kill them though, so you'll still want to use other means such as ant traps.


----------



## thepestguru (Sep 9, 2010)

*Works Great*

Use phantom low in the areas infected inside the home and bait as well. This should work DO NOT use any repellents with this like Raid etc. Use baiting aswell on the outside or Phantom is great too.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Just a note on my old post: I finally seem to be rid of the ants in my truck. I had them up until about two weeks ago. I started seeing them in the back seat, then it was around the console, then the front passenger seat and finally I saw them going into the A/C vent to the left of the radio carrying eggs with them. I had been placing the Terro bait traps all in the truck for a couple of weeks, and when I saw them marching into the A/C vent I mixed up some stuff and sprayed into all of the A/C vents. I did not run the A/C, or use the fan for two day, and that was not fun down here in S. GA. This seems to have done the trick so far. One thing I did find: When I went out one morning to hook up my work cargo trailer, there was a line of ants climbing the trailer jack then going on into the bed of the truck. I stopped that quick. One thing puzzles me even now--why do they seem to like my truck to make a home? David


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe the music you play ?


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Thurman said:


> . One thing puzzles me even now--why do they seem to like my truck to make a home? David


Do you drink sugary soft drinks? Have you or anyone else ever spilled any in your vehicle?


----------

